# Radio Shack Toolkit



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I think Ghosty started a thread on the great Radio Shack toolkit, regular $30 for $10 on sale. Well, I watched and watched for it. Never happened. However, saw the online ad for Black Friday which had the $10 price IN STORE ONLY. Since I had to work, we went at night. We got the "last two" (or as my husband said, the clerk went to get two more as soon as I left so you could only buy two!!) Anyway, thanks for the tip -- it is a nice set. And one is going in the Outback when it comes back from storage.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Isn't it a great kit -- the best part is that you can hang it in the Outback closet and take it down when you need it -- but it virtually has everything you would ever want ...

And no I dont work for Radio Shack -- but do spend allot of time in there -- LOL


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I got the tool kit in our towns Radio Shack store friday. Only had one left. Nice kit for the Outback or home







.Thanks for the heads up on this Ghosty.
Jan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Would you happen to have a link? shy

MaeJae


----------

